# The Legacy of La Malinche



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

$2.99​
Colonel R.A. (Link) Lincoln is selected for the U.S. Army's new, elite Special Forces Delta, anti-terrorist unit and completes the rigorous training. Follow Link's career from the disastrous Operation Eagle Claw, in Iran to the Battle of Tora Bora.

 ​
Two Volumes: Volume I - $2.99 Volume II - $3.99​
The ordinary life of college professor Margaret de Vega is forever changed when she discovers the six hundred year old memoirs of La Malinche containing the secret to finding the lost treasure of Montezuma. With the aid of retired Special Forces Colonel R.A. Lincoln, Doctor de Vega undertakes her treasure hunt along a rapidly deteriorating United States - Mexican border.

The memoirs of La Malinche:

In his conquest of New Spain, Herman Cortés was assisted by the hereditary Aztec Princess, Malintzin Tenepal who became his chief interpreter and the mother of his son, Martin Cortés, who is often called the First Mestizo. Christened as Doña Marina by the Spaniards and known to the natives as La Malinche, this extraordinary woman was, and still is, a polarizing character in Mexico and Hispanic American culture.

Through May​


koland said:


> Jeffry Hepple's new release Lonely is the Soldier is free using the exclusive coupon at Books on the Knob - http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2010/05/free-book-lonely-is-soldier.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I _was_ going to work in my garden (what's left of it), but I just changed my mind. Linc is calling me.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Linc is calling me.


Be careful. He curses and kills people.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I _was_ going to work in my garden (what's left of it), but I just changed my mind. Linc is calling me.


In that case I hope your garden can stand a couple of days of total neglect....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Be careful. He curses and kills people.


Me, too ... figuratively, of course. 



Susan in VA said:


> In that case I hope your garden can stand a couple of days of total neglect....


Sorry, garden. As soon as I come up for air, I'll buy you a new plant.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sorry, garden. As soon as I come up for air, I'll buy you a new plant.


This should look nice in your new raised-flower-bed.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Be careful. He curses and kills people.


Mr. Jeff, you wrote a book about my boss?

Congratulations on the book, sir!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

I _know_ you know the drill! But just to be consistent:

Congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking forward to reading it!  

N


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am thrilled to have read this book.
And Once you have, you will WANT to read The Treasure of La Malinche.

Great writing, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

This new thread was a really bad idea. I'd be grateful if a moderator would merge this with the original:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9514.msg453233.html#msg453233

I promise not to bother you again.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeff said:


> This new thread was a really bad idea. I'd be grateful if a moderator would merge this with the original:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9514.msg453233.html#msg453233
> 
> I promise not to bother you again.


I don't know, having two threads seems to be fine. It's all one family, but the time periods covered are vastly different and likely have different audiences (historical vs. modern military).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

koland said:


> I don't know, having two threads seems to be fine. It's all one family, but the time periods covered are vastly different and likely have different audiences (historical vs. modern military).


I agree with that, Karen, but, with six books, it might be easier for Jeff to track just one thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> This should look nice in your new raised-flower-bed.


How did I miss this post? Sorry, Jeff. Yes, that's my plant. I think I might let it run and spill over the wall. Decisions, decisions. Think I'll go back to Linc instead. Getting to a part that I have a question about (impatient), but I'm going to keep reading to see if you included the bit I'm thinking about.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How did I miss this post? Sorry, Jeff. Yes, that's my plant. I think I might let it run and spill over the wall.


Not to change the subject but Susan has a new assistant proof-reader:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Not to change the subject but Susan has a new assistant proof-reader:


And he's appropriately dressed in camo.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And he's appropriately dressed in camo.


Haha. Yes he is - but it really wasn't a setup. His mother dressed him this morning before she dropped him off. Maybe because they call him Cam? (His initials are CAM.)

Camden and I walked to the mailbox this morning and when he saw the package he insisted that it must be a present for him. I let him open it and my wife's camera was on the bookcase so...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Not to change the subject but Susan has a new assistant proof-reader:


Mine will be the marks in red pen, his will be the ones in red crayon. 

Looked at this pic and then had to go search for an old photo post to make sure I wasn't imagining it -- Camden definitely has your eyes, Jeff.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff -

I know this thread hasn't popped up in a while, but I wanted to let you know that I just started reading the first volume of *La Malinche* a couple days ago - it's awesome! I'm trying to discipline myself to take at least a little bit of time out every day to enjoy my Kindle, and this book appeared at the top of the list for whatever reason while I'm doing the print prep for _Harvest_. So much the better for me! 

For those who haven't checked it out, here's the link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Malinche-Legacy-ebook/dp/B001FOR93Q

w00t!
Mike


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, Mile. I forgot this thread was even here.

I'm about 60% finished reading _Harvest_ and am really enjoying it. Normally I would have finished it long ago but I'm rationing my reading time to only a few minutes a day at the moment. I hope you like La Malinche. It's not at all like anything else that I've ever written.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Jeff -
> 
> I know this thread hasn't popped up in a while, but I wanted to let you know that I just started reading the first volume of *La Malinche* a couple days ago - it's awesome! I'm trying to discipline myself to take at least a little bit of time out every day to enjoy my Kindle, and this book appeared at the top of the list for whatever reason while I'm doing the print prep for _Harvest_. So much the better for me!
> 
> ...


Mike,
You will not be sorry that you started this book.
While I love all of Jeff's books, this one was my first and holds a special place for me.
And I really like the features that some people don't, like the switching from the Cortez Mexico to modern day interspersed with the radio segments. Just a lot of enjoyment with the action.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mike, you ain't seen nothin' yet. When I was getting to the end of Vol. I, I thought I would take a break. Then I read the end of Vol. 1 and had to go right into Vol. 2 which, if you can believe it, is even better than Vol. 1.

Then you have to read Lonely is the Soldier. It's Linc's story with another awesome ending.



geoffthomas said:


> Mike,
> You will not be sorry that you started this book.
> While I love all of Jeff's books, this one was my first and holds a special place for me.
> And I really like the features that some people don't, like the switching from the Cortez Mexico to modern day interspersed with the radio segments. Just a lot of enjoyment with the action.
> ...


I like those same things, Geoff. I thought it added a lot to the story.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is really grand when I have posts from three of my favorite authors in the same thread.  Whooeee.

Just sayin....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> It is really grand when I have posts from three of my favorite authors in the same thread. Whooeee.
> 
> Just sayin....


Just shows we've all got really good taste in reading.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just shows we've all got really good taste in reading.


*w00t!* Okay, maybe that was a shameless bump, but I'll risk the wrath of the mods on behalf of the readers who haven't yet checked out this book...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> *w00t!* Okay, maybe that was a shameless bump, but I'll risk the wrath of the mods on behalf of the readers who haven't yet checked out this book...


I doubt if the mods will be upset at you, Mike. I have seven books in print and rarely bump my threads. That should earn us a little slack.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Jeff, you know we have to do something about that - like bumping the thread some.
People need to be reminded that there are good books to be read.


Just sayin......


----------

